# Wasserhyazinthe legt los  :-) (viele Bilder)



## Kama (6. Aug. 2009)

Hallo!

Vorgestern war ich ganz baff, guck da, eine Blüte! *freu* 

           

Gestern sah sie so aus...

         

und heute hatte ich eine kleine Kolonie .

          

Sie sind alle nicht so "hoch" bzw. groß, wie sie sein könnten, aber schöööön sind sie trotzdem, ich kann mich nicht beschweren . Leider verblühen sie sehr schnell, die vom ersten Tag war heute schon welk... Aber ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das dieses Jahr noch was wird, so wie das Pflänzchen die ganze Zeit vor sich hin gemickert hat .


----------



## jochen (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hi Kama,

ist ja der Hammer,
und noch dazu so viele...

kann man ja fascht schon gratulieren...

PS:  schöne Bilder.


----------



## danyvet (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

wow, mich frisst der neid.
meine hyazinthen schauen aus, als hätten wir bereits oktober/november


----------



## michi(72) (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Oh wie schön!!!! 
Meine blühen nicht. Auch vermehren sie sich dieses Jahr gar nicht so doll, wie letztes Jahr. Aber was solls, so schwimmen sie herum und nehmen Nährstoffe auf.  Kann ich halt nicht so viele andere Leute mit Ablegern beglücken wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo Kama,

wunderschön Deine Wasserhyazinthen!

Wenn die Fotos nicht täuschen haben Deine Wasserhyazinthen "Bodenkontakt", so wie Werner die Haltung dieser Pflanzen empfiehlt, damit sie auch zur Blüte gelangen. Mit dem freien Herumschwimmen wird das wohl nichts, jedenfalls hat es bei mir noch nie funktioniert, obwohl die Wasserhyazinthen in meinem Teich sehr gute klimatische Bedingungen hatten. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## minimag (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

da kommt der blanke Neid durch. Sind ja suuper.
Hast Du sie 'verankert' und eventuell in Substrat oder schwimmen sie frei herum?

Andreas


----------



## Biotopfan (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo, muß auch gleich meinen Neid bekunden
Wunderschön sind die Wasserhyazinthen...
Du machst mir hoffnung, das es dochnoch was wird...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo Kama,
tolle Bilder, da weiss ich jetzt mal wo Blüten herauskommen könnten, meine möchte glaub ich nicht so.
 einfach TOLL
lG
Carmen


----------



## Kama (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo nochmal !

Heutiger Stand
   

Die Pflanzen haben tatsächlich Bodenkontakt, sie sind richtig im Kies (kein Substrat drunter) festgewurzelt. Irgendwann sind sie an der Stelle gestrandet, habe da nicht nachgeholfen... Durch das flache Wasser ist der Bereich ziemlich warm, und diese Stelle liegt wirklich vom ersten Sonnenstrahl bis zum fast letzten in der prallen Sonne. Nährstoffarm ist der Teich sicher auch nicht. Also anscheinend wirklich gute Bedingungen... ohne Copyright .

Ich züchte dieses Jahr einfach für euch alle zusammen mit, wenn's bei euch nichts mehr werden sollte, die 6. Pflanze ist heute erschienen  .

  Es wird wirklich an allem gelutscht...


----------



## Trautchen (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo, auch bei mir ein kleiner neidischer Gedanke bei Deinen Bildern 

Überwinterst Du die, oder ziehst Du Dir jährlich neue heran?

Meine blühen gar nicht, die liegen aber auch ziemlich schattig. 
Ich finde sie aber trotzdem auch ohne blüten schön und sie vermehren sich wie doll und verrückt.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Juhu, an meinen sind auch so spitze Dinger dran  
Hoffentlich wird es schnell wieder warm, damit sie weiterwachsen 
Dann mach ich auch Beweisfotos 
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Kama (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo!

Vorgestern scheinbar das Ende...
 

heute noch ein Nachzügler in voller Pracht .
 

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir wieder eine Pflanze gekauft. AQ werde ich eventuell ausprobieren, aber meines ist zu und der Wasserspiegel ziemlich dicht an den Leuchten, mache mir daher keine große Hoffnung. Aber die 2 Euro bringen mich im Frühjahr nicht um, das sind sie mir wert .


Viel Glück, Biotopfan!


----------



## Biotopfan (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Danke, juhu, heut ist es schon wärmer...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## cpausb (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hallo Kama,

wirklich sehr schöne Bilder; daß mit dem am Ufer im Kiesbett festwachsen habe ich auch gelesen; leider fehlt mir bei meinen Pflanzen im Moment die Wärme aber dafür sind sie fleißig dabei sich zu vermehren.
Nochmals Glückwunsch und weiter so....

Mit bestem Gruß
Chester


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

meine schauen schon aus wie im spätherbst, und lustigerweise die, die am ehesten noch schatten haben, sind noch am grünsten.... das passt so gar nicht zu dem, was ihr sagt und was überall steht.
bodenkontakt haben meine auch teilweise. einen ableger hab ich probehalber mal in eine noch flachere zone versetzt, damit noch mehr bodenkontakt, aber die ist mittlerweile nur mehr braun, kein grünes fleckchen mehr. aber meine cyanos haben ja auch allen nährstoff an sich gerissen 
ich hoffe, das pendelt sich in den nächsten jahren ein...
achja, und um 2 euronen kriegt man in wien keine hyazinthen... ich kauf die immer beim dehner, und da kosten sie mindestens 4 euros (oder vielleicht sogar mehr, muss ich daheim am etikett nachschauen, damit ich keinen blödsinn erzähl). ich hab mir heuer 3 gekauft, weil sie so schöne wurzeln machen und die __ molche die gerne als laichplatz nehmen.


----------



## ogon (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hi, das ist das erstemal, daß ich die WH in Blüte sehe, super. Ich habe leider pech damit, meine Koi haben sie zum fressen gern. Zwei Tage schwimmen sie und dann sind sie weg.

LG
Birgit


----------



## waterman (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hi,
echt schön. Mit Bodenkontakt probiere ich auch mal.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

Hei Ogon... Kannste vielleicht irgendwie eine Insel drumrumbauen, das die Koi nicht drankommen? Oder mit großen Kieselsteinen ein Uferstück abtrennen?

Im Moment hab ich mit vielen PFlanzen, die aus dem Aqurium rauswachsen ein "rote Spinneproblem". Zb. bei den Wasserhyazinthen, und der Rotala rotundifolia... Alles was Haarig ist hat aber nix...
Find ich sehr ärgerlich... aber die ständige Zugluft bei dem Wetter ist halt zu trocken und dann kommen die Biester... soviel kann ich garnicht mit Regenwasser sprühen... das ist nach ein paar Minunten wieder abgetrocknet...
Naja, das wird wieder vergehen... so wie jedes Jahr...
Die draußen haben nix...

VG Biotopfan


----------



## Chris2456 (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wasserhyazinthe legt los   (viele Bilder)*

also ich hab das so ein buch mit teichpflanzen und da ist auch die wasserhyazinthe drin und da steht : 15cm-50cm Wassertiefe.
die müssen doch aber schwimmen oder so am ufer ein bisschen auf dem grund liegen, aber ganz unter wasser?
und bringen die eigentlich sauerstoff oder klären das wasser?


----------

